
Australia Is Deadly Serious About Killing Millions of Cats - jumelles
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/25/magazine/australia-cat-killing.html
======
jaimex2
Needs to be done. Also tougher penalties for those who let their cats roam.

~~~
ungamedplayer
"My cat never kills anything outside, see it has a bell on it!"... Lies.

------
chatman
To tackle animal extinctions, better way is to kill humans en-masse.

~~~
nuklearwanze
You could think we are already trying that...

------
sperber2999
It makes a lot of sense, and I've been calling for that in Europe for a while
now.

~~~
buserror
Agreed, it seems cat owners in europe have rights nobody else does, their pet
can trespass and kill with complete impunity.

Here to protect the songbirds in my garden that were preyed on by no less than
5 cats from the neighbourhood, I got... a dog.

